# 5904v remote start triggering alarm



## smeekteek (Jan 11, 2008)

I have a Viper 5904v that was professionally installed about a year ago. Lately whenever I remote start, the alarm triggers. Any suggestions?

P.S. The only extras a have installed with the alarm is a Directed Electronics 506T I.T. Audio Sensor.


----------



## jprince526 (Oct 31, 2013)

I was unable to find anything on this. Maybe one of the other professionals can help. If its pretty new, have you checked with the dealer for warranty or diagnoses? I know if you have a Geek Squad tech support contract for a pc, they will allow you to use your alarm as a covered device. You may try that.


----------



## smeekteek (Jan 11, 2008)

Thank you for the response. This occurrence seems to be pretty rare. I'll probably have to go that route.


----------

